# D7000 only can use AF-S lens?



## virustai

Hi guys, I need some of your professional idea I had a D7000, looking for lenses now. What is D7000 lenses range? Can I use tokina, Sigma, or others third party lenses? What specification I must look at before purchase a lenses? Thanks


----------



## JG_Coleman

Here's a link to a chart released by Nikon that details the level of compatibility between the D7000 and Nikon's past and present lenses.

Lens Compatiblity - Nikon D7000 | Nikon

Cameras like the Nikon D5000 lack a built-in focusing motor and require Nikon AF-S lenses to use auto-focus (or comparable lenses with built-in motors from aftermarket manufacturers).  The D7000, however, _*does *_have a built-in focusing motor and can auto-focus with a wider range of lenses... you aren't stuck with AF-S glass and in-lens motors just to maintain auto-focus capabilities.

Sigma, Tokina and Tamron all make lenses that will work with your camera (just make sure you don't go and buy a Canon-mount version... you still need to ensure that the lens is the Nikon F-Mount style).


----------



## RockstarPhotography

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

What he said.....


----------



## MichiganFarts

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

What he said, he said


----------



## KmH

Well he left some information out.

The compact, or baby, Nikon's that don't have a focus motor in them D40/D40x/D60/D3000/D3100/D5000, can auto focus with *both* types of Nikon lens that have a focus motor in the lens *AF-I* and *AF-S*.


----------



## virustai

These replied give me a great direction and ideas thanks


----------

